# Mitchell 498 series 198 review



## tinboat814 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm reviewing my Mitchell 198 reel. I couldn't find any reviews on the reel so I figured I would write one. I was looking for a reel in the $140 price range when I came across this one. There are things I like about the reel and some I don't. Keep in mind I'm no reel engineering expert just a fisherman.

The reel is about a 3000 series size holding 180 yds of 12lb mono with 13lbs of drag and weighing in at 11 oz. It has a full metal body with 7 bearings and a 5.8:1 gear ratio. The drag is a sealed carbon and felt washer combo similar to the shimano stradic. The finish could have been better since it had bubbles in the paint. It's purely cosmetic, but still I paid $100 dollars. The rotor and spool had cuts in them similar to daiwa and penn. The internals and drag were greased with what looks like dielectric grease. The gears looked very good better than the penn ssv and the screws holding the body together were loc-tited in which was nice to see.

I put the reel on a 7' W&M rod filled with 12lb ande mono. The setup casted great and was very smooth reeling. I had zero issues out on the water today. If I was a better fisherman I might have caught something other than catfish, but I didn't. The biggest catfish I hooked into was a 2' and this reel handled it extremely well. The drag was very smooth and consistent. If I hook into a bull red with this setup I know it could handle the task. After it was all said and done I rinsed off the reel and found no water in the drag or body of the reel.

Overall I'm very impressed with the reel. It's not a $300 dollar reel but compared to any of the other Chinese made reels this is one of the best. If I had to buy another reel for $150 or less I would definitely buy the Mitchell 198 again. I like it more than the Penn's, okuma's, and abu garcia's in the price range.

Pros: best bang for your buck, rigid, smooth, functional sealed drag, light, casts well, reliable

Cons: could have better finish, lack of parts available, felt drag washers (which can be easily replaced)

Thanks for reading and tight lines!


----------



## tinboat814 (Mar 20, 2012)

The reel


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Team Fishbones (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Is your avet still available?


----------



## espdixie (Jun 16, 2019)

I started using the 498 in 1972 for stripers in the Cape Cod Canal. It was the only reel that could take the beating we gave them. When I saw the new 498 had come out I grabbed one. It is a bit different than the original but very well made and smooth. Great reel.


----------

